# Cracked the bottom of the tank ...



## Fishus (Jun 26, 2012)

Cracked the bottom of the tank (50 gallon). The crack along the bottom. Is it possible to somehow "cure"?


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

no way to cure the tank that i know of, however, you could add some aquarium safe glue to the bottom of it, or just get a new aquarium... but nowdays aquariums are expensive. Also you could add a tightly sealed plastic sheet underneath it... but make sure you have the glue filled along the crack

at my petstore, the aquarium safe glue is like 7 dollars, so its not too expensive


----------



## Fishus (Jun 26, 2012)

Hadstuff said:


> no way to cure the tank that i know of, however, you could add some aquarium safe glue to the bottom of it, or just get a new aquarium... but nowdays aquariums are expensive. Also you could add a tightly sealed plastic sheet underneath it... but make sure you have the glue filled along the crack
> 
> at my petstore, the aquarium safe glue is like 7 dollars, so its not too expensive


Thanks.


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

If the bottom is cracked its not safe to use anymore, eventually it will either leak or shatter so its best to retire the tank to something that doesn't require filling the water to the top - turtles frogs newts hamsters gerbils ect


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

+1 to what Varkolak said it's not safe to use filled anymore, on a plus tanks have come down(at least here in cali) i found brand new 60g tanks start at around $80 and if you check your local "mom & pop" fish store may get a great deal on a good used one. Also petsmart if you are interested sales a hole 55g topfin starter kit for $200(light heater hood ect.) i will show you 2 exp. i found on a quick search,

55 Gallon Fish Tank » Top Fin® 55 Gallon Starter Kit | PetSmart

and if you need a stand also
55 Gallon Aquarium » MARINELAND® 55 Gallon Aquarium/LED Hood/Stand Ensemble | PetSmart

As you can see tanks are not that much unless you are going with a Acrylic tank but as for your old tank i would not sue it unless you going to house a reptile.
*
*


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

A crack in the bottom is easily repaired by sealing another full size piece of glass or acrylic inside on top of the existing bottom.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

Glasscages.com - Glass Aquariums


----------

